# Darstellungsprobleme am Laptop, PC-Kenntnisse gefragt



## pyro (6. März 2012)

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen Probleme wenn ich mit meinem Laptop surfe. Je nachdem wie viele Fenster und/oder Tabs geöffnet sind werde ich auf Zertifizierungsfehler hingewiesen.

Wenn ich dann weitersurfe und auf einen Link klicke kommt "Diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" - Verbindungsprobleme... ich habe jedoch keine Verbindungsprobleme.

Klicke ich auf Seite aktualisieren dann erscheint die Seite ganz normal...

Surfe ich weiter, öffne noch mehr Tabs oder Fenster (insgesamt vielleicht 10) dann häuft sich dieser Fehler immer mehr bis schließlich nur mehr Seitenteile angezeigt werden. Der nächste Schritt ist dann das nur noch wenige Textbausteine erscheinen, das Seitenlayout ist komplett weg. Wie das dann aussieht seht Ihr anhand der Fotos.

Wenn ich in diesem Zustand einige Fenster oder Tabs schließe und aktualisiere ist wieder alles normal. Beende ich den IE und starte neu dann kann ich manchmal auch 15 Tabs geöffnet haben und nichts dergleichen passiert, alles funktioniert... bis zu einem bestimmten Moment und dann geht nix mehr.


Wisst Ihr was da sein kann? Welche Informationen sind notwendig für die Fehlersuche?


----------



## scholzi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Darstellungsprobleme am Laptop, PC-Kenntnisse gefragt*

Servus!
Ich hatte auch schon mal Probleme mit Zertifikaten!
Guck mal in welcher Zeit du lebst, sprich welches Datum in Windows angezeigt wird!
Meistens sieht mans schon daran das die Uhrzeit nicht stimmt!
Wenn dein Rechner zB. im Jahr 2003 lebt und Zertifikate verarbeiten soll von 2011 gibts Probleme und die Seite wird nicht oder nur teilweise angezeigt!
Lösung: Batterie vom Bios wechseln und richtiges Datum einstellen!


----------



## Doc (6. März 2012)

*AW: Darstellungsprobleme am Laptop, PC-Kenntnisse gefragt*

Moin pyro ... da helf ich Dir gerne!

Meld Dich mal via PN ... bin IT`ler^^


----------



## Doc (6. März 2012)

*AW: Darstellungsprobleme am Laptop, PC-Kenntnisse gefragt*

Aber vorab schonmal ... Windows 7 oder XP?
Installier mal bitte alle Windows Updates, Java Update (http://www.java.com/de/download/) sowie alle Service Packs für dein OS.


----------



## Joerg (6. März 2012)

*AW: Darstellungsprobleme am Laptop, PC-Kenntnisse gefragt*

Wie Robert schon anmerkte, schau mal auf das Datum. 50%
Dann Rechner neu starten. 25%
Wenn es immer noch nicht läuft anderen Browser nutzen.  20%

Danach kannst du immer noch das ganze neue Zeug auf den Rechner laden. Dadurch wird es meist nicht viele besser. 5%

Die % Angaben sind die Erfolgsaussichten. Viel Spass. :smoki


----------



## pyro (6. März 2012)

*AW: Darstellungsprobleme am Laptop, PC-Kenntnisse gefragt*

Danke für die Hilfe aber ich und mein Rechner lebt in der Gegenwart, das Datum ist korrekt. Betriebssystem ist XP.


----------



## Zermalmer (6. März 2012)

*AW: Darstellungsprobleme am Laptop, PC-Kenntnisse gefragt*

Hallo Jürgen,
hast Du mal auf Malware und Viren/Trojaner geprüft?
Ich will da keine Pferde scheu machen, aber wenn Cache leeren, Zeitzone stimmt und Du sonst nichts auffälliges hast, dann klingt mir das ungereimt.

Hast Du auch mal den Cache und die Cookies gelöscht?


----------



## pyro (7. März 2012)

*AW: Darstellungsprobleme am Laptop, PC-Kenntnisse gefragt*

Ich hab am 3.3. den letzten Virenscan gemacht da zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Laptop schon spinnte. Es wurde vom Virenscan etwas gefunden und in Quarantäne oder so geschickt. Das eigendliche Problem besteht aber immer noch.

Cookies und Cache sind nicht gelöscht.


----------



## Christine (7. März 2012)

*AW: Darstellungsprobleme am Laptop, PC-Kenntnisse gefragt*

Hallo Jürgen,

Cookies und Cache solltest Du auf jeden Fall löschen.
Und dann solltest Du in Deinem Virenscanner noch mal nachschauen, was da in Quarantäne geschickt wurde. Daraus läßt sich eventuell schon schließen, ob das Bürschchen evtl. Einstellungen oder relevante Dateien geändert oder beschädigt hat. Oder gelöscht.


----------

